# "Jihad Jane" accused of recruiting terrorists online



## CougarKing (11 Mar 2010)

What's scary is that there could be more just like her out there.  



> *Woman accused of recruiting jihadists online*
> AP
> 
> By MARYCLAIRE DALE, Associated Press Writer Maryclaire Dale, Associated Press Writer – 1 hr 15 mins ago
> ...


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Mar 2010)

Another nutter!

OWDU


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (11 Mar 2010)

This is the “new normal”.  Jihad Jane is the now.  Terrorist networks have evolved into more fluid, independent and autonomous groups lacking structure yet taking their inspiration from trans-national groups such as AQ and others.  AQ and other groups have transcended into a sort of virtual terrorist think-tank where all they have to do is provide the idea and let anyone with the will carry it out.  We are seeing the terrorist threat coming from small, autonomous, diffuse, micro actors rather than larger, more formalized and connected organizational entities such as AQ, JI, etc.  Globalization and the internet enable the transformation from angry individuals into small radicalized groups with an ability to network and exchange ideas, share experiences and foster each others radicalization, amplifying grievances, and intensifying members’ bonds.  Face-to-face radicalization has been replaced by online-radicalization and facilitated by a virtual market places for extremist ideas.  Think of the internet like a virtual bazaar or marketplace where terrorist ideas, TTPs, successes and failures are traded back and forth like currency or goods and services.  Today, amateurs like Jihad Jane have ready and easy access to the means and the methods of terrorism by entering into this virtual marketplace.  Terrorism has become accessible to anyone with a grievance, an agenda, a purpose, or any idiosyncratic combination of the above and is looking for the right inspiration and support to take action.  Jihad Jane is not the first and won’t be the last.


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (11 Mar 2010)

Well well... Some people are hardcore, man.


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Mar 2010)

MaDB0Y_021 said:
			
		

> Well well... Some people are hardcore, man.


She's hard from hardcore, she just nuts, and if was not this incident, it would be something else.

OWDU


----------



## STONEY (12 Mar 2010)

This poor soul is more sad than hardcore.  She has been convicted of swindling Pizza Hut and 7-11 out of 314.17  so i doubt she could finance too much terror . Her lady who lived across the hall says she spends time yelling and drilling her persian cats.  She also says she's never seen her in Arab dress before and that the pope is more muslim than her . Just another sad nut that fell through the cracks looking for her 15 mins of fame. IMHO.

Cheers


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Mar 2010)

STONEY said:
			
		

> Just another sad nut that fell through the cracks looking for her 15 mins of fame. IMHO.
> 
> Cheers



Well said/exactly!

That being said, lets throw th book at her  anyways :nod:

OWDU


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Mar 2010)

I think a question should be added to the next census;  "would you prefer to live under Islamic law?"  Everyone who answers "yes" gets a free non return flight to Tehran.


----------



## VinceW (13 Mar 2010)

Emigrate her and those who won't pledge alligengence to the maple leaf,we don't need them.


----------



## gaspasser (13 Mar 2010)

How about "fail to swear allegiance" to the Queen or the US Flag?     
Another nutter who has been sucked into the "poor Muslim" struggle for heaven (Jihad) 
I'm probably more Muslim than she is??!!  At least I've been to a few Islamic countries and speak a few words   :-\


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Mar 2010)

*Jihad Jane pleads not guilty in murder conspiracy*

A U.S. woman accused of being part of a plot to murder a Swedish artist who offended Muslims pleaded not guilty on Thursday in a Philadelphia court.

Colleen LaRose, 46, who dubbed herself Jihad Jane on the internet, appeared in court in a green jumpsuit with blond hair in corn rows. She is due back in court for trial on May 3.

She is charged on four counts, including conspiring with jihadist fighters and pledging to commit murder.

Authorities allege LaRose used the internet to meet her co-conspirators. In a 2008 YouTube video, LaRose said she was "desperate to do something to ease the suffering of Muslims."

More at link


----------



## Sprinting Thistle (18 Mar 2010)

Her mental state aside, I think what is key in this example is that transnational terrorists can recruit quite easily from around the globe (nutbars and normal people) without ever leaving the comfort of their cave / mud hut / condo / etc.  It only takes one of these recruits to be successful; carrying out an attack, recruiting others, financing operations.


----------

